# Pleated Shower Door



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We are looking to install a pleated shower door on our 27RSDS to kick off the new *MODDING SEASON*. I know there are others who have done so. Yesterday, I stopped at a RV dealer and got a price quote, including a photocopy out of his catalog that showed the door and its colors/sizes. Next, I went to Camping World's website and got their prices and description. Did the same at PPL's website.

So now I have questions. Where did others buy their pleated shower doors and what did you pay? Also, CW describes their door as having "anti-mildew laminated pleated fabric with PVC hardware (included)." I have concerns that PVC hardware may not be very durable/strong. I am thinking that all three places I "visited" are selling the exact same product because they all offer the exact same sizes and colors. Can anyone tell me if their shower door does not have PVC hardware and if they have dorrs with PVC parts whether they think those parts will hold up? Also, I understand these doors attach with double-sided tape or something similar. Any problems with that?

Thanks for all help.









Bill


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Got ours at Campers Choice (now owned by Camping World). Very easy to install (even for me), and very worth it. You'll love your Outback even more after this mod. I believe I paid in the $70's.

I used the double-sided tape and it has stuck right on. Finish the job with plenty of caulk (especially in the corners), and you'll be set.

When cutting the rails, cut them a little long so the fit is tight.

Randy


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Randy,

Thanks for the reply. I just measured the size of shower door opening. Wow, I'm a little surprised that the opening is just slightly under three feet wide. I imagined that the tub was bigger than that. No wonder I feel like a contortionist when using the shower.

Anyway, that's the smallest width of the 3 door sizes. Is that the size you bought? Or would it be better to get the 4' width so the pleats aren't stretched to the max? And I assume your hardware (rails, etc) is made of PVC? Plenty strong enough I take it?

Thanks again.

Bill


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I did buy the 36" size and only had to cut about 3/4" off to fit tight. The pleats are meant for a 36" shower so they are not stretched to the max when the door is closed.

Everything is PVC except for one screw to hold the do-hickey that keeps the door closed when you are showering.

As far as stability, no, it is nothing like your shower door in your house. You need to treat it gently when opening and closing, and top track slider is not silky smooth, but it works.

Just make sure you train kiddos on how to use the door...especially the gentle opening and closing, and making sure the pleat bottoms are in the bottom track when closed. If not, water on the floor!

Randy


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

I've done this mod as well, and it's been one of the smartest things I've done. The pleated shower door makes it seem that the shower is larger since the old curtain isn't inside the tub anymore. I went with the 36 inch door as well, and ordered from Camping World. As I recall, it was the "ivory" color that I ordered, and it matched perfectly. Took me about an hour to install following their easy instructions. As others have said, use plenty of caulk, as the shower itself isn't square - you'll need to fill in some gaps that the included tape won't bridge.


----------

